# win7 32 bit APPCRASH iexplorer.exe



## olsonjamie (Oct 29, 2010)

*THIS IS WHAT I GET ALMOST EVERYTIME I USE INTERNET EXPLORER IF IM ON IT FOR A WHILE IT CRASHES, OTHERWISE IT POPS UP WHEN I CLOSE INTERNET EXPLORER
I CANT FIGURE IT OUT PLEASE HELP ME

Problem signature:
*Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: iexplore.exe
Application Version: 8.0.7600.16671
Application Timestamp: 4c86f9be
Fault Module Name: StackHash_0a9e
Fault Module Version: 0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 00000000
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 01b80f93
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 0a9e
Additional Information 2: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Additional Information 3: 0a9e
Additional Information 4: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

It's an access problem.
Please go to Start, type in "iexplore -extoff" (without the quotes) and press Enter

If IE works fine that way, then it's an addon that's causing your problems - and you can disable them one-by-one in the Tools menu (press the Alt key to see the menu).


----------



## tylerboshart (Nov 3, 2010)

I have the same problem, but what add-ons do you change to fix this problem?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

tylerboshart - please start your own topic so that your problem can get the individual attention that it deserves.

FYI - disable them one-by-one


----------

